# Kyle Arrington and Alan Anderson check out BMW’s Ultimate Driving Experience



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

The autocross at Gillette was amazing. I would recommend this to anyone who has ever wondered what it's like to take their car out on a track. Stand on the petal, stomp on the brake. Listen to your driving instructor point out the apex of the curve. Stand on the petal again, stomp on the brake, turn, repeat. Six laps. Three in a brand new 535i M-Sport, then three in a 535d. Exhilarating to say the least. And take the 650 Grand Coupe for a spin around the block. Be careful, you're not on the track now.


----------

